# Static IP PS3 Thomson Router Issue



## volcom1720 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm having an issue with sticking a static IP for my PS3. I have searched the internet for weeks and still havn't found an answer. My router is a Technicolor TG587n v3 (formerly known as Thomson).
I've followed numerous guides to getting a static IP on my PS3 with this router but whenever I try to, it doesn't connect my PS3 to the internet at all.

A lot of people seem to experience this issue.

I even called up Bigpond support and the guy didn't even know what a DMZ was.

The reason I am trying to do this, is so I can forward some ports so I can play with NAT type 1 as it's currently NAT 3. I can temporarily make it NAT 1 but as soon as the IP changes its back to 3.

Please help guys! Thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

First of all, can you take a look at the thread I have linked below (it's our NAT sticky)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html

If this doesn't help, reply and I'll assist you further 

-Redeye


----------



## volcom1720 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, I need help on settings the DMZ with this router. Once you place it as a static, I dont know what to enter into my PS3. It just doesnt connect.

Didn't really help man but thanks anyway


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

One of the links in that thread is PortForward.com which is a very good site for these types of issues.

I have linked you a certain tutorial of theres which should sort your issue 

Setting a static IP address on the Playstation 3 - PortForward.com

If this doesn't work, reply and I'll try another tact as solving this.

Cheers,
-Redeye :wave:


----------



## volcom1720 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks red for that! I got a static IP on my PS3!
Now I just need to open my NAT! However my NAT is Type 2 via the network settings page which means it should be okay, but will I need to enter the ports for every game since those PSN ports in the first link you gave me don't seem to have any effect. I did open the ports for COD Black Ops and the NAT is now open.

Not sure if BF3 needs them to be opened but MW3 does.

So pretty much are there any ports that can open all the games or will I have to do them individually? Also could you please post the ports for MW3 PS3? 

Thanks for your help Red, I really appreciate it.


----------



## volcom1720 (Dec 16, 2010)

Also is it nescessary to have UPNP off in my PS3 network settings to maintain the static IP ?


----------



## volcom1720 (Dec 16, 2010)

*sorry for the 3rd reply, I just dont see an :edit post option.

Pretty much to sum up ^^, I have a static IP for my PS3 at the moment but checking at the moment, black ops is the only open nat game.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

volcom1720 said:


> Also is it nescessary to have UPNP off in my PS3 network settings to maintain the static IP ?


UPNP would help here, but it also opens you up to a very specific form of malware so I'd be hesitant to recommend it. I did find a mini-guide below which shows ports used by a few other games which it may be worth opening.



> In order to play GTA IV via the PS3 network you will need to open the following ports on your router:
> 
> UDP ports:
> 
> ...


Source: PSN Ports


----------



## volcom1720 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Red,

I've got the static IP and got my PSN to Nat 2, but today I looked and Black Ops had a Strict NAT, and MW3 is refusing to open!

But now an even bigger problem is I can't open the ports because it only worked on my desktop computer which now is having a serious issue and I'm on my laptop. I'm using the telnet client method. I'm not sure why the changes don't save properly on my laptop.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

volcom1720 said:


> Hi Red,
> 
> I've got the static IP and got my PSN to Nat 2, but today I looked and Black Ops had a Strict NAT, and MW3 is refusing to open!
> 
> But now an even bigger problem is I can't open the ports because it only worked on my desktop computer which now is having a serious issue and I'm on my laptop. I'm using the telnet client method. I'm not sure why the changes don't save properly on my laptop.


Strange. I am at a bit of a loss then. You'll have to contact Sony Support with regards to your first issue.

However, you'll need to sort the second one first. Is the issue that you cannot login to your router or cannot make changes when logged in via your laptop?


----------

